# Maintenance Day Today



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

The weather has just been too good in S. IL not to go somewhere. So today I greased the hubs and hitch, torqued the nuts, oiled what have you, checked out all the appliances, made the bed, and downloaded new software for my DishTV box. And other assorted getting ready to roll activites!

I inspected my carriage and found one nut at the end of a spring loose. Took it off and found no elongation. Tomorrow I'm going to put dead bolts on both doors keyed on both sides.

Then next Friday it's off to Twin Rivers campground in Nashville, TN. I usually sit around the house on New Year's Eve and fall asleep before the "ball drops." So, the DW challenged me to do something this year. I obtained tickets from a reseller (ouch) to Brooks and Dunn's New Year's Eve Bash. She's a Country fan. Did I score some points or what!!!









Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone! You have helped to make this a great year for me.

Thank you, 
Jim


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Jimbo,
You'll have a great time.. We're only a couple of hours below Nashville and have spent New Years there before...lots of fun...Have a safe trip and enjoy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good work Jimbo!

Have a great trip...the concert sounds like a blast


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You were one busy man today.

Have a great time next week.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Jimbo,
> You'll have a great time.. We're only a couple of hours below Nashville and have spent New Years there before...lots of fun...Have a safe trip and enjoy.


Tidefan came through your neck of the woods in April for the first time when I picked up a Corvette frame in Athens. Nice area.
Jim, that is a definate point scoring move! sounds like a great way to bring in the new year. Enjoy and safe travels.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

nice job Jimbo
And have a great time at the New Year's Eve Bash









Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Jimbo!









Way to go

Have a great trip 
"Happy New Year"

willie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

JimBo,

Sounds like you got it covered.

Have a great night and enjoy the concert (and after-concert "party"







).

Mark


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Jim--

You and the DW have a great time!!! Sounds like a lot of fun--what a lucky gal.









Brenda


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Weather has been mild in my neck of the woods but still no camping yet.









Have a great time.

Thor


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

How was your trip????


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> How was your trip????


Howdy!
Trip was great. Good weather and good road all the way. Stayed at Two Rivers Campgrount very near to Opryland Hotel and Opry Mills. They are a small campground next to the huge KOA. We stayed at the KOA several years ago and were not impressed. A real bonus - Camping world was several hundred yards away. Of course I just had to go there and browse. I always find something I didn't know I needed! And right next door to Two Rivers is a big Keystone dealer - Calum and Maxey (sp?). They sell parts, do repairs and mods. Friendly folks.

The campground arranged transportation for us to downtown to the Ryman where the original Grand Ole Opry was and is. It has been restored and they have a fabulous 2.5 hr show. Then New Year's Eve we took the shuttle bus downtown again for Brooks and Dunn. We were 4 rows from the stage. Great seats ( we actually sat very little) and dynamic show. Jasen Aldean and Trace Atkins warmed up for B & D. About 4.5 hrs altogether. Lots of good eating and entertainment in Nashville, not to mention the shopping.

Met another Outbacker there. They never heard of the forum so I invited them to come and visit. I'm not sure what their model was but it was about 30 feet with the 4 bunks in the back. He had done some mods and had 3 tvs in there! If you have the opportunity, Nashville, TN is a good place to layover for a few days.

Jim


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Jim!

That trip sounds like so much fun! We never do much on New Year's either. You planned a good one.









I'm stunned imagining 3 tv's in a camper! Wow. I love America.


----------

